# rear surround placement advice!



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

SO I have exactly one piece of drywall left to hang and I decided that yeah, I should have some surround back speakers so I need to run the wires in the back wall. The rear surrounds are about 14' from the listening position and the room is 11' wide. How far apart should I space them?

Also, I can't decide which set of my polks I should use for the rears and which for the "side" surrounds.

I have these two models: 

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_107RM8B/Polk-Audio-RM8-Black.html?tp=190

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_107OWM3B/Polk-Audio-OWM3-Black.html?tp=190

I know I know, the OWM3 are kind of cheesy but hey.. they are unobtrusive


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Use the 8's as the side surrounds and the 3's or something voice matched to the 8's in a monopole as the rears. In a room that size, I'd just do the rears centered on the outer arm of the outer chairs.

Bryan


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

